# Daiwa sl30sh free spin not even 7 seconds...



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Sooo i have no idea whats wrong with it. The spool edge looks a little burnt up. And the reel cage has a little bit of fraying where the spool touch. 

Im not sure if its that. Or if its a bearing thing. 

What else could be the problem? 

Also i have a 6500 abu green rocket and the ctc3 blue yonder. The green rocket free spins for like 2 minutes. The blue yonder goes like 30 seconds.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Could be a bearing, bent shaft, spool tension...any number of things. I live in Ashburn and am willing to help. PM me if you want my help.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Thanks catch this. ashburn is far from water... Ive been that way before. Actually where i bought this used reel. Purcellville. Paid a toll... And another since i got lost. And retarded traffic. And i think 28 by dulles was completly retarded. And i went on roads that said dulles airport vehicles only. Only way to get out though... From what i could see... 

If i go to ashburn can you show me the backside country roads. Cause i dont want to go through there ever again.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I can look at it at work if you like. I fixed my budies 525mag that was doing the same thing. I'm in Fairfax right at I-66 and Rt50.
Or, since I lived in Ashburn up until last year and Im familiar with the "retarded" roads, I could drop it off to Catch This.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

I can just go see you 1badf350. Instead of all the hassle to ashburn. Fairfax is pretty close. 

I opened it up today. I rolled the spool on my table and the spindle looked pretty straight to me. I even opened up 2 bearings and added corrosionx. 

Idk what else it could be!


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Corrosionx is not the best choice for bearings


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

Never worked on one so i have no clue lol


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

for fishing reel 7 seconds is fine, I'd start with soaking the bearings and relube with Yellow Rocket oil or something similar


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Catch This said:


> Corrosionx is not the best choice for bearings


what really? thats what everybody seems to use on Alantani's forum, and most other googled articles.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

Really? go back and read all 20 pages of the lubricants thread on his forum, and you will find, he is now using TS321 on the bearings (and has been for the past five years)...specifically page 17. Regardless, go with what you are comfortable with. Corrosionx isn't going to hurt anything.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Dang. Catch this im going to come to aushburn after i meet 1badf350. I wanna see how you do reels. 

Cause i dont know anything. I dont have a laptop so i search on mobile. And alantani's forum doesnt convert to a nice mobile version. It is painful to read that forum in mobile. 

I just read the first like 3 posts on lubricants in that thread. And thought i knew the world we lived in. Still square 1.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Hey catch this. I sent you a message, let me know if you got it. 

Im on mobile, so it could be my problem. I cant click your name and send a message. I have to type it in and sent it and i cant see the mail i sent on mobile... 

Mobile on here is very strange....


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

I got it, I will call you next week


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

PandaBearJeff said:


> Sooo i have no idea whats wrong with it. The spool edge looks a little burnt up. And the reel cage has a little bit of fraying where the spool touch.
> 
> Im not sure if its that. Or if its a bearing thing.
> 
> ...


I do not think anything is wrong with your SL30SH

That is how long all three of my SL30SH's spin when set up for Drum fishing with just a little play in the spool and at least for me anyway they will cast better or just as well as any ABU I have ever cast.

I have one white brake, I use Rem Oil


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

PBJ,

At the end of that 7 secs does the spool stop abruptly or does it just slow to a stop? If it just slows to a stop then I'm on board with Garbo. My experience with the Daiwa SLOSH and SHV reels is that they become unruly beasts when you try to speed up the spool spin time. 

A little story....

When I first became interested in distance casting back in the late 90's there was a 8 oz casta muck coming up. I had a brand new 30 SHV and a plan. I put on some lighter 15 lb test line, removed and cleaned the bearings cause I wanted the fastest reel on the field. I just _KNEW_ that was the only reason those long caster types were kicking my butt..... 

Well the day came and it was my turn on the oche. I turned loose with my best Hatteras cast and.... ZING-POW. Had to be a fluke, on my next cast.... ZING-POW. And so it went until I licked my wounds and went back to an old slow reel to get one on the court. I left that day with (another) butt kicking and a hard lesson learned about "fast" reels.

Speed is useless without control.

I'm not implying that there is nothing wrong with your reel. Just be very careful when you hop it up...

Tommy


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Garboman said:


> ...That is how long all three of my SL30SH's spin.


X2 for my Daiwa Grand Wave 30

Sandcrab


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

well it slows to a stop, but even my penn squidder can spin longer than that... so i thought something was wrong. I can hear this ceramic ish type rolling inside, and i can hear the spool kinda scrape/burn against the cage. Compared to by abu 6500 green rocket, with 3 brakes on, it can still spin for like 30 seconds.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

Either way, i would like to go visit catchthis so he can teach me about reels.


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

PandaBearJeff said:


> well it slows to a stop, but even my penn squidder can spin longer than that... so i thought something was wrong. I can hear this ceramic ish type rolling inside, and i can hear the spool kinda scrape/burn against the cage. Compared to by abu 6500 green rocket, with 3 brakes on, it can still spin for like 30 seconds.[/QUOT
> 
> 
> If the spool is contacting the cage then you either need to replace the bearing or the bushing may have gone bad or you have a bent shaft on the spool or the last option the graphite on the spool itself is warped especially if you had the reel really get smoked by a large Shark or Ray.
> ...


----------

